# A rail yard on a filled in Viaduct?



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Check out this interesting place to model.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very cool yard. I am digging the drone videos. Takes train video to a whole new level.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree, the drone videos are great. They show the greatest detail. Thank you!


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.

At about 1:00, a left-handed turnout come into close view. It looks very severe, what radius do you think it is?


----------

